# Bulls interested in ... Marcus Fizer??



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Draftexpress on Fizer's workout



> In the workout, Marcus Fizer showed off many of the dominating skills that made the Chicago Bulls decide to draft him with the #5 pick in the 2000 draft, as well as the #1 scorer in the ACB League this year. He created his own shot at will, both from the perimeter or inside the post, showing incredibly quick feet and a terrific knack for finding his way to the basket despite still looking very much out of shape. His turnaround jumper looked virtually unstoppable, elevating decently off the ground and displaying fantastic touch. Fizer was just a load in the post who anyone who tried to guard him, putting his rear-end into his man and clearing him out of the way at will to get to virtually wherever he wanted on the floor. Defensively, he was just average.
> 
> A number of NBA teams were here to watch Fizer in particular, including *Chicago*, Indiana, Miami, the LA Lakers, New Jersey, Portland, Charlotte, the LA Clippers, and Charlotte just from the people we were able to recognize from our vantage point. Fizer looks like he could play in the NBA for at least the minimum if that’s what he really wanted to do, but losing 15-20 pounds could really make an intriguing prospect out of him.













Why not? No harm in bringing him to training camp. Could easily take Sweetney's roster spot at a much lower price. 

It's been a few years since his terrible knee injury, and before he got hurt he was looking like a perennial 6th man of the year. We need another scorer off the bench anyway, and for the league minimum I say give the guy a shot.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Fizer returns?!*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2091



> ...He created his own shot at will, both from the perimeter or inside the post, showing incredibly quick feet...Fizer was just a load in the post who anyone who tried to guard him, putting his rear-end into his man and clearing him out of the way at will to get to virtually wherever he wanted on the floor. Defensively, he was just average.
> 
> A number of NBA teams were here to watch Fizer in particular, including *Chicago*, Indiana, Miami, the LA Lakers, New Jersey, Portland, Charlotte, the LA Clippers, and Charlotte just from the people we were able to recognize from our vantage point. Fizer looks like he could play in the NBA for at least the minimum if that’s what he really wanted to do, but losing 15-20 pounds could really make an intriguing prospect out of him.


nevermind, sounds like same old marcus 
but could we use him? this time there's no 20/10 guy in front of him


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

oops, sorry i got excited and made a new thread. didn't see yours was already here.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

yeah hopefully he'd give chicago a second chance, see if he can finally claim that pf spot.
as a pf, would he be even harder to guard with the hands off rules on the perimeter?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The article suggests he's out of shape... but he still looks like a tank to me. 

Just look at that picture... I say bring him in to handle future Posey, Horry, & Bowen type situations. Even the guy in the background appears ready to crap his pants at the thought of guarding him. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't know he was doing that well in the ACB,which of course is the second only to the NBA in level of talent.Of course most people know that Fizer is undersized for a post scorer in the NBA and he doesn't really have any other skills.He's way too good for the minor leagues and he just can't score efficiently on NBA post defenders.In baseball they call guys like him 4A players


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sure why not? Invite him to the summer league and training camp. Make him earn a spot. He is not the answer but he could find a place on the bench if his injuries are a thing of the past.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Been there. Done that. No thanks.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I couldn't see how it would hurt for us to give him a work out and see how he plays. He can score in a hurry and we need some inside scoring from the bench. Plus, it will be good to have another big body that can protect our little guards. If we got someone like Nene' this summer, along with Fizer and Ben Wallace, we'd have a freakishly strong front court. Plus, that would help motivate Tyrus to buff up alot faster..


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

On one hand, I tend to think of Fizer as a solid NBA career ruined by a bad situation & injuries. Then I remember how the man flat-out refused to pass the ball once he decided to make a move to the basket. Never seen a bigger black hole in my life. 

I'm open minded, so a training camp invite is ok. Don't expect anything though.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

yodurk said:


> On one hand, I tend to think of Fizer as a solid NBA career ruined by a bad situation & injuries. Then I remember how the man flat-out refused to pass the ball once he decided to make a move to the basket. Never seen a bigger black hole in my life.
> 
> I'm open minded, so a training camp invite is ok. Don't expect anything though.


Could be Zach Randolf without the personality disorder, the outsized salary, or the need to trade first rate assets to get him. Can't be any worse than Sweetney.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I've got no problem letting him do summer league and seeing how he looks. He was a black hole, but a talented scorer, and I always felt bad about how rushing back from his knee injury devastated his career.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I would expect draftexpress to know that he was acually the #4 pick in 2000.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

What the hell? Why not?

He does have a neck tattoo though. A question mark if I remember correctly. Mysterious.

I remember that backing into his man and creating space move. They usually called a charge.

I wonder if we still have to call him "senior."


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

He didn't appear to leave the Bulls on very good terms from what I could tell, so I'd be very surprised to see him back.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ive said it before and I think it cannot be denied...

http://www.basketballforum.com/3947497-post4.html


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

I think the defining moment of his career was the ACL injury he suffered in his second year. Some of you may recall he was playing very well up until that point.

When he came back it seemed that he was trying to too hard to be the explosive scorer that he was at Iowa State and wasn't contributing in other areas. What drove me nuts was all of the easy put backs he wasn't able to convert. If he were able to elevate and slam home all of those easy garbage opportunities he would still be in the NBA. 

Nonetheless, I say give the guy a chance. A guy that strong and mobile could help.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't mind it but I'm wondering if the differences between him and skiles will be different. If fizer could somehow play along within the system than great but I hope he can give the extra effort this team requires.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd be all for Fizer back on the Bulls. Especially if you view him in terms of Sweetney. I have little doubt Fizer could contribute what Sweets has and then some. Playing over in Europe might have taught him a thing or two. The guy could always score. It was the rest of his game and his penchant for killing ball/player movement that hurt. If he's recovered fully from his knee injuries and learned to play within himself, he'd be a damn fine addition.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Haha, I remember this kid in my class who was crazy about Fizer, saying he was the real deal for sure.


I wouldn't mind it, didn't he have some issue with Skiles though? I remember the camera catching a problem in the game right after Marcus' wife had a kid, and Skiles wanted him in the game and Marcus said something like 'I'm ****ing tired man!'


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

I always thought that Tim Floyd was the reason we drafted this guy. I dont know, it just didn't make too much sense to me on why we drafted him with Brand on board at the time... guess he was the best player available. That draft pretty much sucked anyway.

I did like how Fizer improved as a 6th man type, he used to come off the bench with energy and his power dunks always got the crowd going. Its a shame he got hurt though, just another lottery pick that went to waste (along with Crawford, EB-TC, & J-Wheels)


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I could see bringing him in for his length, shot blocking, defense and rebounding. However, he's pretty weak & skinny physically and doesn't prove the post offense that we desparately need. Perhaps a bit too much like Tyrus.

Seriously though, I'm not sure if he'll ever fully recover from the knee injury. He'll likely never have the same lift. However, if he's learned a thing or two playing in lower leagues and is getting smarter with age, he could probably do a thing or two for us off the bench despite the remaining effects of the knee injury. I don't think Skiles would be opposed to a slightly less black holish Fizer who makes shots (Fizer shot a horrid percentage under Skiles when coming back from injury) and takes bathroom breaks only at half-time and before & after the game, not sure if such a Fizer exists.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

What ever happened to mario Austin? Do we still have his rights? He might be another minimum cost, high hustle guy.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Fizer Fanatic said:


> I could see bringing him in for his length, shot blocking, defense and rebounding. However, he's pretty weak & skinny physically and doesn't prove the post offense that we desparately need. Perhaps a bit too much like Tyrus.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not sure if he'll ever fully recover from the knee injury. He'll likely never have the same lift. However, if he's learned a thing or two playing in lower leagues and is getting smarter with age, he could probably do a thing or two for us off the bench despite the remaining effects of the knee injury. I don't think Skiles would be opposed to a slightly less black holish Fizer who makes shots (Fizer shot a horrid percentage under Skiles when coming back from injury) and takes bathroom breaks only at half-time and before & after the game, not sure if such a Fizer exists.



Just the poster I was hoping would chime in!

:biggrin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> What ever happened to mario Austin? Do we still have his rights? He might be another minimum cost, high hustle guy.


We do not own his rights. I think those expired a couple of years ago. In any case, I found this:

http://grizzlies.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/198607274/m/5501072102



> Austin dreams of retiring, but first he has to beat Maccabi
> 
> By Ofer Matan
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Seeing as how it looks like he still wants to play on the perimeter half the time, no thanks.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Look at Fizer take over this game!



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BUTZc91GAl0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BUTZc91GAl0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Does look fat. Can't judge how his game is now from one highlight, but I'd rather have a guy who'll get down and dirty down low


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

If we signed him he might be ideal at providing that spark off the bench. The only thing is if we do sign him, and then assuming we would then draft Hawes, is Tyrus now our starting power forward? Is he ready for that?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

FF, glad to see you posting. Hope to see you around the boards much more, always good to have another intelligent fan.

I think Fizer can still work in this league. He IS a load in the post, he's always been that way. It's too bad that Pink Floyd made him drop twenty pounds and start jacking threes, pretending that he's a small forward... what a huge mistake. I don't think Darius Miles would have been a better move, but Mike Miller is certainly working out to be a very solid pro, the guy that we supposedly WANTED in the first place.

I digress. Marcus Fizer was a beast at Iowa State, and to me, had a lot of promise as a pro. I remember him right before his second knee injury, when he was actually the main focus on our team. I think I watched Tim Floyd's last game as head coach, and Fizer put some serious moves on the T'Wolves. I think he even had a move from the high post where he took a power dribble and dunked over KG. I remember thinking that the kid DOES have talent and if someone would give him a chance as a legit PF and even invest in his development, he could become a serious player.

Too many talented players get put into the wrong situation and end up sucking. I think Fizer is one of those casualties. His best upside was becoming a Zach Randolph player, and his worst case scenario is probably exactly what happened to him. The average result: I think he could have been Drew Gooden, a little less finesse and a little more power.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

OT: I came into this thread expecting question mark jokes and was not disappointed. :clap2: 

As is the custom after someone on the Bulls scores, didn't the United Center announcer once call him "Marcus Fizer _Senior_" after he made a basket?

I thought there was an incident where the announcer called him Marcus Camby too.

Ahh, the days when we had Fizer.... good times. Good times, great taste at McDonald's. (Cue Big Mac @ 100 points reference)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, Mario Austin's really there for the love of the game, eh?


----------

